# Iska on Espn2



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 9, 2003)

Want to see some crappy martial arts with weapons turn to espn 2 right now.
Bob


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 9, 2003)

It's the obnoxious yelling and screaming I can't take.  I enjoy watching their moves but I keep the volume WAY down.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 9, 2003)

I yell and scream at the tv say you can't do that! How would you like that bo shove up your ***. You too can win trophies by doing gymnastisc and learning some kind of weapon. Good thing I am not a judge. High scores would be around 3.
Bob      :soapbox:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *It's the obnoxious yelling and screaming I can't take.  I enjoy watching their moves but I keep the volume WAY down.
> 
> Robyn :asian: *


Agreed.  Kiais every two or three moves become annoying fast!
The thing is, someone doing a traditional form with correct kiai would probably receive low scores.  Most of the competitors are giving the judges what they want.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## kilo (Jul 9, 2003)

I liked the Aikido Demo.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kilo _
> *I liked the Aikido Demo. *



Me too!  I've seen Louis Santos (sp?) several different times on ESPN.  I like his quick timing and how his techniques look so effortless (YEARS of practice!!!).

Robyn :asian:


----------



## kilo (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah he makes it look easy although it looked like he was doing the same technique every time with the Jo.  I will say this though his Randori is way better than mine.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 10, 2003)

ESPN's martial arts programs make me sick.  Those lumberjack contests get better representation.

Unfortunately, they seem to only cover high profile events, like the ISKA crap.  No one at the channel has the stones to cover smaller, quality events.

Cthulhu


----------

